# My Tiel only talks to men.



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

I have my first tiel, we had him two weeks (he was pre-loved) so is semi tame, but still settling in, he's doing very well though so far. Something I have observed so far is that he only seems to talk to men, I have had a variety of people visit and when a man comes, bang he's off. But women, not interested. BTW I am female and I live with my partner (male) who he happily chats away with. 

Anyone else experience this.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Seriously, today some random trades man came round and he was off, what ya doing, pretty boy, tweet tweet.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My previous tiel, a male named Maverick, was the same way. He would sing to me in the mornings or at rare moments - but he would chatter and whistle non-stope to my Dad, Uncle, or any other man.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The reason for this is because a man has socialized with him in his previous home. You have to give him lots of treats and love to show him that women are nice too.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

I wondered if that was the case, hie previous owner was female but there was also a male in the house and I wondered if he gave him more attention. He'll be spending lots of time with me as i work from home, today he was out with me for about three hours while I was on the computer. I hope to be able to get him out lots and spend plenty of time with him. He's such a cutie and so cheeky!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> *The reason for this is because a man has socialized with him in his previous home.* You have to give him lots of treats and love to show him that women are nice too.


(bold is my edit)
I wondered about this with Mav, too. His previous owner was a woman, but he'd been in two other homes prior to her, that I know of. I just wonder if maybe the breeder was a man?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

There has to be at least one man in your birds life that really gave your bird lots of love and attention. Who knows, maybe a man even taught him how to talk. Maybe you can try to mimic the words he says so it will be like you are teaching it to him. Spending lots of time and attention will make him open up to women as well.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay, he talked to me today. 

I'm not sure about the breeder but I think it was a lady. I've tried searching for her as I know she was based in Theale in Berkshire but no luck yet. 

He otherwise seems like a very happy chap.


----------

